# How do i start



## Lynnkatie (Mar 4, 2009)

I WANT TO RELOCATE TO CYPRUS FROM NORTHERN IRELAND. MY HUSBAND IS DISABLED AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHERE I GO TO SEE WHAT BENEFITS HE CAN TRANSFER FROM UK OR WHAT HE WOULD BE ENTITLED TO FROM CYPRUS SOCIAL SECURITY. HE IS 51 YEARS OF AGE
THANKS
LYNN:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Lynn, welcome to the forum.

As you will see from some of my early posts I am receiving UK disability/invalidity State Benefits here in Cyprus. Someone on long term invalidity (sickness) benefit (or is it incapacity, I can't remember!) can receive that anywhere in the EU, subject to answering some questions and subject to them still being sick and unable to work. 

If he gets long-term sickness benefit he can also apply for an E121 form from the International Section of the Pensions Service. This means that the NHS will continue to pay for his medical care and that of any dependants whilst he is in the EU. The care is equivalent to what any Cypriot gets and may not be equivalent to what he would get in the UK. For example, the list of medication available in the Cypriot health service is a lot shorter than the UK's NICE list. 

In addition, people with a disability can receive the care component of Disability Living Allowance anywhere in the EU. Again subject to answering questions correctly. You have to have been awarded it before you emigrate. However the DWP (Department of Work and Pensions) will not pay the mobility part of DLA anywhere outside the UK.

As far as Cyprus State benefits, I don't think you are entitled to any unless you have paid social security in Cyprus for a minimum period. It also depends on your immigration status. If you come in as "retired" or "of independant means" then I don't think you can ever qualify (please feel free to tell me if you know better!). 

If your husband is entitled to an occupational pension that can also, sometimes be paid directly into a bank account here. My pension is and I get a slightly better exchange rate through my scheme, however there are monthly charges and you have to work out whether it is better to have it sent direct rather than just draw it out of a UK bank account.

Hope that helps


----------



## bee bee (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Babs
My husband and I retired here a few months ago and went to register our E121 form, but we were told that we had to get our immigration status first. 
We had to have proof of pension and was told when we finally got our interview, a month later,that you had to have 12000 euros a year income (6000 each) 
We did get our residence and then you submit your E121 form and get your pink card to take to the hospital.
I have seen some Brits use there holiday cards, the one that you use when visiting an EU country. 
It did take some time get everything sorted. But I have no idea how you can get your E121 accepted if you have no residence status
Bee bee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bee bee said:


> Hi Babs
> My husband and I retired here a few months ago and went to register our E121 form, but we were told that we had to get our immigration status first.
> We had to have proof of pension and was told when we finally got our interview, a month later,that you had to have 12000 euros a year income (6000 each)
> We did get our residence and then you submit your E121 form and get your pink card to take to the hospital.
> ...



A lot of people will use the E111 (or whatever the current equivalent is for holidays) until they get residence status.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

bee bee said:


> Hi Babs
> My husband and I retired here a few months ago and went to register our E121 form, but we were told that we had to get our immigration status first.
> We had to have proof of pension and was told when we finally got our interview, a month later,that you had to have 12000 euros a year income (6000 each)
> We did get our residence and then you submit your E121 form and get your pink card to take to the hospital.
> ...


Glad to hear you got there BeeBee! It is a bit difficult, isn't it?

OK, to register your E121 you do have to register with the immigration department and get your temporary residence permit. You can't get full residency until you have been here several year (5?). But you have to register with immigration if you are intending to stay more than 3 months anyway. According to the law, if you arrive in the country intending to stay you have to register with immigration within a week of your arrival. They will give you the forms to apply for the Temporary Residence Permit (pink slip/aliens card) and you have to submit these within four months. If you don't there are large fines and you can be deported. Although I have heard of some people who have never registered and have been here several years. They pay to see a doctor privately. 

It does seem that the entry requirements vary according to which office you go to and who speaks to you! We got in with proof of occupational pensions and over €10k in a Cypriot bank. We used my E121 as proof of medical insurance and my husband used his E106 but friends of ours got away with European Health Insurance cards (EHIC, was the E111) even though that is no longer valid if you move here. The EHIC card is for holiday cover for UK Residents when travelling in the EU and has to be surrendered if you are no longer resident in the UK.

As regards getting the E121 accepted, you would only have one if you notified the UK that you were intending to emigrate in which case you would have to have to apply for temporary residence in Cyprus anyway. 

It actually took us four months to complete our temporary residence registration. We finally completed it two days before the deadline because it took so long to get my E121! In the intervening period I used ny EHIC card for medical cover.


----------

